# Greetings from New York



## bendersen (Feb 20, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi I suppose. My name is Ben Andersen, I'm 17 years old and a stage manager at my high school. I'm here primarily because I've started a mentoring program at my school for younger children (ages 10-14, primarily) in technical theatre. Every now and again, I imagine, I'll need some ideas on a certain area and this seems like a great place to get started with that.

Ciao!


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Ben, 
This is a great place to ask questions and bounce ideas off of people. There are lots of us here who love helping young folks.


----------



## Van (Feb 20, 2007)

Ditto what Gaff said. I've taught several technical theatre classes with kids andit's a ton of fun, challenging and rewarding.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 21, 2007)

That 10-14 age group can be difficult to get to focus and learn something, however once they get it the results can be fantastic. I've seen a few junior high tech kids with AMAZING skills. If you get bit by the tech bug early it can become an all consuming passion. I've seen a 14 year old who always felt it necessary to carry a multimeter and a decibel meter in his backpack at school... and the boy could run a sound system better than I can.


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!!

I think it is great that you are working with younger students. Working in a high school, I feel that everyone can discover a part of themselves working on shows - and not just by being on stage. I wish the school district that I worked for had a decent middle school program!
Please contribute by not only asking, but also answering questions!!

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

And I'll pretty much echo the others on the other points.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Mar 6, 2007)

hey! were nearby! i'm across the river from you


----------

